# Montauk Century



## nathanm (Mar 21, 2007)

I am thinking about riding the Montauk Century this May. This will be my first century ride. Anybody ever go on this ride? Does it make sense as a first?


----------



## stickystuff (Mar 7, 2007)

i signed up for it a few months back. where do you live?


----------



## Dumbod (Dec 31, 2004)

The Montauk Century is a pretty good ride. The only hill of consequence is in the last five miles - it's not steep but it's several miles long and it's at the end. Depending on the wind, it can be hard or easy. If the wind is out of the west (prevailing), the ride is pretty easy. A wind out of the east, however, means a head wind virtually the entire ride.

One thing to keep in mind: depending on where you start, the Montauk Century is not a century. If you start in Mastic-Shirley, it's a metric century (62 miles). If you start at Penn Station, it's 145 miles. (I don't care how flat it is, 145 miles is a long way on a bike. By mile 135, your body is just ready to get off the damn bike.) It's only a century if you start at Babylon.


----------



## nathanm (Mar 21, 2007)

stickystuff said:


> i signed up for it a few months back. where do you live?


I'm in Queens. I don't think I am going to sign up until a week before - just in case something comes up and I can't do the ride. Let's all pray the winds are going the right way.


----------



## r_mutt (Aug 8, 2007)

wow- 140 miles and then 5 miles of hills- brutal! 

it's the 18th no? i think i'm going to be away for work- otherwise, i think i'd try the full monte. going to have to wait for the next one in june.


----------



## Dumbod (Dec 31, 2004)

I don't want to give the wrong impression - it's a good ride and I wouldn't categorize it as brutal (unless, of course, there's a strong wind out of the east). It is long though, particularly early in the season. As for the hill at the end, it's not challenging in and of itself. In a different ride, I might call it a false flat rather than a hill but it does go on for several miles and you will feel it.

Definitely a ride worth doing. If you can't make it on the 18th, check out www.theridetomontauk.com. There was a big falling out a couple of years ago among the organizers and there are now two rides. I don't pretend to understand, or care about, the politics and I really can't say if one ride is better than the other but it's another thing to consider.


----------



## mleptuck (Jul 29, 2002)

*Did 145 last year*

It's a REALLY enjoyable ride for someone (like me) who doesn't get ANY flat riding where I live...

As the previous poster said, there are virtually NO hills (Williamsburg bridge at about mile 4 out of Manhattan and the Ponquogue Bridge at about mile 100 are the only significant 'bumps' until the last 3-4 miles. Then you get a bunch of rollers along the highway from Hither Hills into town.

I did it last year with a buddy, and he and I found a nice group of 5-7 guys to ride with and we did the entire 145 miles at just over 20mph average (not including 3 food stops).

It's a pricey ride, but HIGHLY recommended -- ESPECIALLY if you've got a place to stay in Montauk for a couple of days to recover (luckily our vacation place is out there)


----------



## pspande (Jan 5, 2006)

*Ride is June 21 this year.*

A great ride. Really well supported and the views get better as you pedal to the end. There are 62, 100, and 145 mile options. The 100 feels more like 75 given the flat nature of the route.


----------



## gitoutdaway (Nov 28, 2007)

It's a great ride and good for beginners given its flatness, highly recommended to inspire confidence in long range riding, 100-145 is the move,


----------

